# Prairie Dresses



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

Okay, so perhaps I will seem weird, but I am having a vow renewal next summer and would like to sew the dresses myself. I am wanting the women and girls to have pretty, very pretty, feminine prairie dresses, aprons, bonnets, the whole nine yards. Any ideas where to get cheap/free patterns?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

1.99 sales at Hancock's. The three major brands seem to rotate every 3 weeks or so. Some nice ones in the Simplicity Catalog and the others have some also.

If you wanted to spend some money, I'd look at Folkwear Sewing Patterns and Past Patterns

Angie


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

I have a lot of patterns on consignment at a local store. Might be some in there. They are all new. I'll look tomorrow. What sizes are you looking for? And yes I'll beat Hancocks sale price!


----------



## MissKitty (Mar 16, 2005)

I wear skirts most of the time and have been thinking of learning to sew some simple long skirts or even a modest type dress...I love these patterns...but they do look diffucult...Anyone have a simple and easy skirt or dress that a novice might make????-Thanks-MissKitty


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

Shrarvrs88 said:


> Okay, so perhaps I will seem weird, but I am having a vow renewal next summer and would like to sew the dresses myself. I am wanting the women and girls to have pretty, very pretty, feminine prairie dresses, aprons, bonnets, the whole nine yards. Any ideas where to get cheap/free patterns?


http://www.simplicity.com/c-264-historical.aspx
Scroll down, these are $5...


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

MissKitty said:


> I wear skirts most of the time and have been thinking of learning to sew some simple long skirts or even a modest type dress...I love these patterns...but they do look diffucult...Anyone have a simple and easy skirt or dress that a novice might make????-Thanks-MissKitty


http://blog.megannielsen.com/wp-con...lsen.com elastic waistband skirt tutorial.pdf


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

MissKitty said:


> I wear skirts most of the time and have been thinking of learning to sew some simple long skirts or even a modest type dress...I love these patterns...but they do look diffucult...Anyone have a simple and easy skirt or dress that a novice might make????-Thanks-MissKitty


http://www.allfreesewing.com/Basics-and-Tutorials/Jean-Splicing
This is real easy and you can use jeans you have...


----------



## northgirl (Sep 3, 2007)

I bought a simplicity pattern for prairie dresses and I found it not too hard to make. It was in the costume section. Good luck!


----------

